# Seat Covers for Silverado - new body style



## Pilgrim (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone here recommend a certain kind of seat cover for the new model Silverados?  Nothing fancy - I just want something to protect my seats from the sweat and grime that comes from a typical Ga. summer.


----------



## C Cape (May 11, 2008)

I recommend wet okole but they're around $240 for the front two seats.  Any neoprene seat cover will do a good job but the fit on the wet okole's are top notch.


----------



## Nick300WSM (May 11, 2008)

Defineantly check out the wet okoles im lookin at a set for my new body silverado


----------



## Pilgrim (May 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## puckett181 (May 30, 2008)

i have a set of sportsman camo covers for my 08 silverado crewcab, and am very pleased with them.  i would stay away from neoprene seatcovers if i were you- i had a set and during hot weather i always had a sweaty back when i got out. the website for sportsman camo covers is 
www.camotruckseats.com (they have plain colors if you don't want camo)


----------



## puckett181 (May 30, 2008)

i have a set of sportsman camo covers for my 08 silverado crewcab, and am very pleased with them.  i would stay away from neoprene seatcovers if i were you- i had a set and during hot weather i always had a sweaty back when i got out. the website for sportsman camo covers is 
www.camotruckseats.com (they have plain colors if you don't want camo)


----------



## dixie (May 30, 2008)

Doeslayer, I had to buy a set that wouldn't fit over the seatbelt "hump", took them to a seamress and she put zippers in them for me, worked great


----------



## preacherman (May 30, 2008)

peet339 said:


> i have a set of sportsman camo covers for my 08 silverado crewcab, and am very pleased with them.  i would stay away from neoprene seatcovers if i were you- i had a set and during hot weather i always had a sweaty back when i got out. the website for sportsman camo covers is
> www.camotruckseats.com (they have plain colors if you don't want camo)





I have an 07 Chevy Crew Cab and have these exact seat covers in my truck.  Love them!


----------

